# Things are looking up



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Not huge, but fun to look at. I am taking a young fellow 15 years old out this fall. His dad doesn't hunt and he wanted to go so this should get his blood pumping.
There are eight different bucks. I didn't want the guy falling out of a tree on his first hunt, so built a ground blind. One direction is ten yards and the other direction is 20 yards. I think the one direction may be to close. 
The date is wrong on the one camera. Time to perhaps. It's old and I can't read the print on either anymore, so have to use them in the three shot burst mode. The camera has been out for seven days, and we have 120 pics. I think it's time for a couple of new blackout cameras. They keep looking at the red glow. The old one is a flash. I hope that doesn't scare them into the next county. I put it up mostly as thief bait.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Very nice, that should get the young man hooked


----------

